# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  جميع اجزاء لعبه التسليه الرائعه Angry Birds HD Collection تحميل مباشر

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

جميع اجزاء لعبه التسليه الرائعه Angry Birds HD Collection تحميل مباشر



info

اللعبه مكونه من

Angry Birds HD
 Angry Birds Rio HD
 Angry Birds Seasons HD
 Angry Birds Space HD

اللعبه تعمل على جميع الاجهزه تم تجربتها على ويندوز 7 64 بيت

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Screen

صور من داخل اللعبه















*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Download

اولا : لتحميل برنامج IDM بالكراك احدث اصدار لتحميل الملفات بأقصى سرعه

http://jumbofile.net/apfam4pmr0jc/idm.rar.html


ثانيا : لتحميل اللعبه Angry Birds

http://jumbofile.net/mkmi4zth72jm/Angry_Birds.rar.html

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

*

----------

